# Powerhead for a 29 Gal



## cichlidChad (Jul 24, 2008)

Any recommendations out there for a 29 gallon planted tank? My main concern is having one that provides enough water movement but won't powerwash my plants into mush at the same time. Brand? Gph? Thanks!

-Chad


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

How about the Hydor Koralia? It spreads the current over a wide swath reducing the force on individual plants. You can read more about it at http://www.hydor.it/en/products/show/27.


----------



## cichlidChad (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah, I was looking at these. Even though they are a bit more expensive, they seem to be worth it. Would the nano (256 gph) or the Koralia 1 (400 gph) be best? Thanks!

-Chad


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not sure which would be best since I don't have one in a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I use a Koralia 1 in my 45 gallon tank. It is not too much flow. So, I suggest the Koralia 1 would be fine for a 29 gallon tank. Mine is mounted to the end of the tank, with the output directed along the back glass. I also have one of these, http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html, minus the sponge on the outlet, mounted on the back glass, with the outlet pointing into the "cage" of the Koralia rotor. This distributes tiny CO2 bubbles and CO2 enriched water through out the entire tank. I'm not sure yet how effective this is, since I only set it up this way two days ago.


----------

